# Throat abscess update - WARNING: GRAPHIC PICS



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

If I can ever get this vet to call me back I will make an appointment for her tomorrow. I am letting her go.

Maddy is a 30 month tilty girl I took in from a "friend" who was rehoming most of her rats. The throat abscess was never mentioned and I found it soon after she was dropped off. I started her on abs and treating the abscess. The throat or tooth abscess seemed to be healing and I was very happy. Then it recurred and got a lot worse. It never responded to meds the 2nd time, and she seemed to have a vaginal infection as well. I think sweet Maddy has a raging systemic infection going on and her poor beaten up immune system has given up. Exactly a week ago on Monday she was unable to eat and drink so I have been syringing strawberry meal replacement into her. I figured she would stop eating and would pass, but she very eagerly licks her 5-10 cc's per feeding.
she came to me like this...








This is how it looked when we thought it was healing (she was on chlorpalm)









Then on May 5 her head tilt was back with a vengeance along with the infection. On May 7 she stopped eating and I started syringe feeding. For the past 4 days I have been giving her gentocin hoping that would help in her fight. Sadly on a personal note, I was injured at my new job through an employment agency and have been off work. No money, not able to walk at all while this was all going on. I am a bit more mobile now. 
I found a vet fairly close by that I am trying to make an appointment at for tomorrow's euthanization.
When the head tilt came back the bleeding started as well. It was bleeding that would just keep flowing, very very disturbing.
This is her on May 13
















And today

























Wish her a peaceful journey. :'(


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

Oh gods. I'm so sorry. It must have been horrible for the both of you. :'( Best wishes on a sweet and peaceful journey to your girl. She is a fighter.

Just out of curiosity, did you vet ever recommend surgically removing the abscess in the beginning? It looks almost like an ulcerated tumor now.

It's a hard decision to make, but you are doing the right thing. You have done all you could for her, and I'm sure she knows that she is loved.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

oh my! i hope you are feeling ok (as can be) i do agree with icelore that you are making the right decision i no its a hard one to make but at least you will no she wont be in pain any more and enjoyed the part of her life she had with you. you are doing the right thing and im sure she knows that. hope you are ok. x our thoughts and prayers are with you x


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*



IceLore said:


> Oh gods. I'm so sorry. It must have been horrible for the both of you. :'( Best wishes on a sweet and peaceful journey to your girl. She is a fighter.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you vet ever recommend surgically removing the abscess in the beginning? It looks almost like an ulcerated tumor now.
> 
> It's a hard decision to make, but you are doing the right thing. You have done all you could for her, and I'm sure she knows that she is loved.


She never saw my vet when I was first treating the abscess. I had chlorpalm here and it was working well along with daily scab-softening and flushing. When it had recurred I had had my injury and sadly have been trying treat her at home, since I could barely walk down my steps much less get her to a vets.  Its been a horrific time. I think that she would never have made it thru a surgery even when she came to me on April 21st. She is 30 months old and wasn't treated for the year she was with her former owner. 
I have her on metacam for any discomfort as well.
HOW can someone ignore that infection she had until I get her and its practically too late???








Sorry I am really upset. The former owner was a part of knowlegeable rat forums and has been exposed to all that info, but obviously disregarded it. And the rats paid the price.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

Oh no! She was doing so well at first too, I'm so sorry. She looks aweful, seems like you are doing the right thing with the euthanisation. That is so much blood.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

wow thats really horrible 
Poor both of you


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

*I'm so sorry about Maddy , poor girl!! I hope she feels better in the time she has left. *


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*



Nazarath said:


> *I'm so sorry about Maddy , poor girl!! I hope she feels better in the time she has left. *


*sigh* She has The Appointment at 9:30 am tomorrow. She's going to have a lovely memorial once I stop crying. :')


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

I'm sorry about Maddy... I remember how very patient she was with you...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

oh my goodness that is absolutely awful. she is such an amazing girl to put up with treatments for so long and still be so loving and energetic. i'm so sorry that you two had to go through all of this, but there was a reason that you were put into her life. imagine if she had had to go through this ordeal without the love and attention of someone like you! it was meant to be, no matter how hard it is for you, that you would be there for her at the end of her life. tomorrow she may leave us, but she will remember your love at the end, and you will heal from this. i'm sorry for you again, i hope that maddy can go peacefully.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Maddy's throat abscess update...not good  (pics o*

I'm so sorry! She was looking so much better, too. 


......


I'm going to edit your title just slightly to give a warning about graphic pics. There are some young people here who might not cope with the pictures so well if they view this topic. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not at all...I should've thought of it myself...sorry, I was upset 

She's gone now. Memorial in Rainbow Bridge for people who would like to see the sweet rat not the medical pics.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Not at all...I should've thought of it myself...sorry, I was upset


No need to apologise, silly... I felt bad correcting it, under the circumstances!


----------

